
How Electron Was Born - svenfaw
http://cheng.guru/blog/2016/11/13/evolution-of-electron.html
======
hultner
Interesting read, Electron get's a lot of hate but it's enabling a new
category of applications.

Incidentally a few years back I were building a web based procurment-platform
for swedish government nearing the finish line of the project a requirement
arose to run it as a native executable through some sort of Citrix VM (because
of government reasons). I remember embedding the frontend of the SPA into a
few different web engines (XUL, webkit, etc) and ended up using an embedded
Chromium instance (CEF) for getting the best JS performance (we're handling
some large amounts of data). I remembered Electro/Atom Shell being released
that same spring/summer where I handed over the project (now in production)
and recommended looking into it as a replacement for our embedded Chromium, I
think if Electron were available earlier I could have saved a great amount of
hurdle under a high pressure time.

